# Need F names



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I need F names (3 males and 4 females).


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Off the top of my head:

Felix.
Falco
Fiona
Fang
Fargo ( I wanted to name my last dog Fargo, my husband nixed it).


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Freda, Fadil, Fritz, Felda, Fife, Faolan,


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

The only one I can think of right now for a male is Frankie


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If I ever have an "F" he will be called Firenze (centaur in Harry Potter) or Friday


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Boys:
Firenze (like HP!!) 
Fangs (like Hagrid's dog in HP)
Fritz (I really liked the personality of Fritz from Timothy Goes to School)
Falcon 

Girls: 
Fendi 
Friday 
Fable


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

No, no, no ... you can't have names without pictures!!!!! 
:nono:


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Fallon, Fletch and Face (for the one you deem most handsome!)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmm.

Feller Flora
Frodo Flicka
Fast Frieda
Forest Flame
Forte Faye
Friar Felisha


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Going for the unusual:

Fader
Fist
Flagg
Fever

Flo
Flossy
Fizz
Flair


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like Firenze and Fritz.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

And the number 1 "F" name of all time..............................................FIDO!


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

Fero
Fargo
Fiat
Fonda
Forbes
Fortune
Freya (goddess of love & beauty)
Frankfurt
Franklin
Frazer
Fresno
Frisco
Frizel
Furman
Falla
Fallon


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

Fantom
Fenway
Franco


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

faccia di cane (dog face)


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Feist
Flea 
Frodo
Fez
Farnsworth
Freya
Fenga
Felicia
Falcon
Fearless
Flash
Fable
Flair
Fracas
Frost
Frank
Fury
Fiasco
Flip
Fella
Flint
Faith
Finn
Fantom
Fabio :rofl:
Frick & Frack


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I know a great black gsd named Frisco. And I like Fergie for a female


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Finese
Fargo 
Freedom
Fonz
Fitch
Flame
Feebee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

These are great! Keep them coming.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have always like "FIRE", but that could get a little iffy when your yelling FIRE!
and I also like Folly for a girl


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Farley
Frodo
Fritz
Frito
Fury
Fidget


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Fandango

And why do all puppies in a litter get the same letter names?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a female named Fancy.

Fossil 
Fledermaus (bat)
Fleur
Faro
Flippy
Flint
Freund
Forest
Fudge
Franklin
Farah
Floyd
Ford
Frangelico
Fran 
Francis
Folly

Carmen


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like Frito.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I need F names (3 males and 4 females).


*Faith* (just had to put this one in)
*Fawn
Fern
Fran
Frazzle
Frieda*

*Fabian
Falco
Fernando
Ferris
Flip
Fritz*


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

my F's

Falcon 
Fyurie

Fenja
Frolic
Furious
Fantom
Fhazer (NOT my choice!)
Firenze

also like

Flame
Flash
Falco
Felon
Fancy
Fender
Fight

Lee


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

Boys:

Flikke
Felix
Finley
Falco
Foster
Flash
Fletcher
Frodo
Fallon
Faruk
Fawzi (Means "triumph" in Arabic)
Fiel



Girls:

Fiona
Francie
Flor 
Flora 
Florence
Felicia
Felicity
Freckles 
Farah (Means "joy" in Arabic)
Faye
Fergie


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh Folly is cute! And Fawn. I'm still waiting for one of your pups with a stamp on its head to arrive in my mailbox! Stosh and I check everyday


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Girth said:


> Faolan





cshepherd9 said:


> Fallon





Siresmom said:


> Fallon


Mine! 



Marytess said:


> Boys:
> Fallon


Nope, girl


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Male:* Fuego* (Spanish for fire).
Female*:* *Fema *


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Fonzie

Fitzroy

Fiddledeedee


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Fiona and Faith. we have a cat named Faith. Only ones i can think of right now for girls. Boys.... Faze, Firb, Flip....


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

bluepaws said:


> no, no, no ... You can't have names without pictures!!!!!
> :nono:


ditto!!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Name the smallest one Fival! From the movie An American Tale.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ferrari, Forte, Fara, Falco, *


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry if any of these have already been said, I didn't go through all the names people listed, there were so many! :crazy:

Frenzy
Felon
Flame
Falcon
Fang
Fierce
Flash
Flynn
Fallyn
Faerie or Fairy
Fleur
Feline
Foxy
Flora 
Fauna
Fury
Fantasia
Farrah
Ferrari
Forest


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Fate 
Fly
Franka
Flip
Fieval
Fame
Fax


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Flare
like Fable too


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Also like Finesse-didn't spell that right I am obsessed


----------



## JulieWright (Jun 12, 2011)

Males- FALK, FAUST, FEDOR, FREI 
Females- FLICKA, FIANNA, FANTA, FALLON


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Like Falk and also Falken


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Fiona and Faith. we have a cat named Faith. Only ones i can think of right now for girls. Boys.... Faze, Firb, Flip....


Fiona & Faith are pretty names for girls. I also like Finley. I like Fin, Freddie & Frankie for boys.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So far we have/like: Fanta, Fax and Franco


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank says he votes for Frank!

I also like Faline for a girl (Bambi's girlfriend)


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Fleur -another Harry Potter name
Fanta (pronounced the German way)
Fidele

Falcon
Festus
***o
Fargo

OK, I have no idea what the one was that is now blocked. I can assure you it was not the F word LOL.


----------



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

Gunner, trigger, taz, hondo, maverick, nash, falco and colt are good names. And for a girl Rogue or Sky


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I can't stop thinking Fantasia.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Fenris or Fenrir from Norse mythology? I hadn't seen those names in the list yet. You could use Fenris for a Boy and Fenrir for a Girl.

Fenrir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

Ooh, "F" is a fun one. I love Fax, Fanta, and Franco! Also: Fama, Fala, Faro, Fendi, Fenik (or just Fen, for a female), Ferin, Fira, Fisk.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't believe no one has suggested Franz.


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

Ferdinand 
Fenris
Fernando 
Frost
Fang
Falcor
Festus
Fonzi
Fever
Flint
Floyd 
Frodo
Fudge (really hungry)



Fannie
Flossie
Frederica
Fajita (I'm hungry sorry haha)
Feebee
Flo (finding nemo)
Fidget 
Fiji
Freya


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

I am a chef, so I have food names on the brain:

Fajita, French Toast, Fondue, Feta, Fig Newton, *Fudge*, fruit loop, filet mignon, falafel, Fettuccini, Frosting, Frapuccino, Funnel Cake

I put "fudge" in bold because it's my favorite. :apple:


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I have not read all of the replies. But I love the name Finn.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

This thread is from last summer. I think they are on the H litter now.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Felicity


----------

